# Bambino or Symphony?



## Praetor

So I'm contemplating getting a new dresser, and not one of those wooden things. Narrowed it down to two guys:






Orient Bambino (FER24004B0) and...







Orient Symphony (FER27001B0)
I know one is cheaper than the other. That's a non-issue. So? Which one would YOU get?


----------



## H.H.Sinn

I purchased the black Bambino, like the one you show above, many months ago. Very pleased.
HHS


----------



## ViperGuy

Bambino here as well. The Symphony is a very classy looking watch, but the Bambino has a distinctive look.









Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Praetor

that bambino looks fantastic


----------



## arislan

Why not both *taunt taunt*. I have both. They are really different in the following ways.

The bambino has a domed glass, and as such the minute and seconds hands are "bent" to fit the curvature. In pictures it is not too obvious, but very obvious, at least to me, in person. I don't actually dislike it, but it is something I have yet to get used to as this is my first domed watch. I don't have others so can't say whether the bent hands are way to much or not. It is very noticeable to me though. The domed glass gives it a very vintage feel. Also, the watch gives the illusion of being thinner because the stainless case is thinner, but overall with the domed glass, it is about the same thickness. It is lighter.

The symphony on the other hand, is a very modern, no nonsense design. Squeky clean if I were to describe it in as little words as possible. The stainless case is thicker, but with the flat glass, its total thickness is about the same as the bambino. I like the exhibition case back. Its kinda dumb that you pay extra for the bambino to lose out on a nicer case back, maybe to offset the domed glass.

Also, as mentioned countless times over the forums, the bambino comes with non standard 21mm lugs as opposed to the symphony's more pervasive 22mm lugs.

Hard to go wrong on either.


----------



## jimthewookie

arislan said:


> Why not both *taunt taunt*. I have both. They are really different in the following ways.
> 
> Hard to go wrong on either.


+1 on this. I have both black symphony white bambino) and wear them for different feels. Forced to pick i'd go bambino for the quirky domed crystal look


----------



## linuxtime

I have the black symphony with black PVD. It's a sharp looking watch. I like the caseback window too even though the movement is not that fancy. 
That said The bambino's style reminds me of an old omega bumper automatic I once had. It was a much smaller watch of course, but it looked great. Very cool looking watch with a domed crystal. I would get both If I could afford it.


----------



## mpalmer

I'd go with the pseudo vintage style of the Bambino. It's something unique that adds personality to the collection.


----------



## balzebub

Tried both at the shop, the bambino looks better in my opinion, a little vintage looking which I want in a dress watch... Or you can check out the orient star EL05004 which looks almost a twin of the bambino but with power reserve and better movement...


----------



## PanicWithDuck

I've had Symphony for a little over 1 month and I think it's just as great as Bambino. It's a very low-profile watch that doesn't overtly stand out (pretty much what I was going for) unlike the Bambino with its distinct look. If you get Symphony's black dial, you can also swap out the leather strap with a bracelet and it'll have that sleek look to it that you won't get with Bambino. I think someone on the forum purchased one from Asia that came with the bracelet if you want a better idea of what I am talking about.


----------



## raisedbyrats

Could the owners of these watches please provide the *lug-to-lug* sizes? I am thinking of getting one of them, and don't want the lugs to hang over my skinny wrist.

Thanks in advance. :-!


----------



## Praetor

I'll definitely look into that. Hadn't really put much thought into the option of a bracelet combo. Thanks.


----------



## Ed.YANG

I would go for BAMBINO than the Symphony.








it's an immediate vintage, produce under today's watchmaking technology.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/[010513-new-addn]-[orient]-orient-1st-life-855983.html


----------



## fluppyboy

Bambino by a mile!


----------



## JR1

get the bambino, if you haven't made the choice yet. here's my black dial SS bambino.


----------



## jaiwanjin

I don't have lug to lug measurements for the bambino but from having picked one up today I can tell you unless you have incredibly thin wrists you should be ok. I have a 6in wrist and I am just at the borderline, any thinner and you would be looking a little oversized I think. The 40mm width almost looks a little too big up close but from far away looks fine to me. Again I have very small wrists so anything above 6 you should be set. 

I saw the symphony in person also but wasn't as impressed by it. If you can afford both I would say get the bambino for the simple dress watch, and a curator for when you want to go more modern. then you get the power reserve and more advanced movement.


----------



## raisedbyrats

I actually like the Esteem(open heart), but at 42mm, it is a ridiculously sized dress/casual watch(even though it's lug-to-lug is only 47mm, which is typical of 39mm watches).


----------



## timebomb1251

For those that have both, can you post some comparison pics?


----------



## Diospada

Bambino. There is a new version out which looks as great as the previous model.

Sent from my GT-N5120 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## fluppyboy

Diospada said:


> Bambino. There is a new versiin out which looks as great as the previous model.


What new version? ???


----------



## Diospada

fluppyboy said:


> What new version? ???


http://orientwatchusa.com/collections/mens-watches/classic/er2400cn

Sent from my GT-N5120 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## timebomb1251

Diospada said:


> http://orientwatchusa.com/collections/mens-watches/classic/er2400cn
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5120 using Tapatalk now Free


I think watch looks great except for the numbers. The 4 o'clock spot should be written IV and not IIII. It also looks weird that the odd numbers are replaced with lines that look like 1 o'clock.


----------



## Bradjhomes

You'll find that most watch manufacturers do this (so the dial looks balanced with VIII the other side)


----------



## timebomb1251

I'm deciding between these two and am leaning toward the bambino but the 21mm lugs are making me hesitate.



Bradjhomes said:


> You'll find that most watch manufacturers do this (so the dial looks balanced with VIII the other side)


That makes a lot of sense. I wouldn't buy a watch like this though because I would be too OCD about them not using proper Roman numerals.


----------



## cabfrank

Agreed. I like it, but I like the original Bambino very much more. I don't think you'd have any problem with 22mm straps.


----------



## skippington

timebomb1251 said:


> That makes a lot of sense. I wouldn't buy a watch like this though because I would be too OCD about them. It using proper Roman numerals.


it's funny how we all see things differently. i think i would be annoyed to see IV on a dial. the only time i ever saw IV used on a clock or watch was on a $10 quartz watch.


----------



## timebomb1251

I'm also like that the symphony has the clear case back and that it's cheaper. Still, I feel like I'm trying to just give reasons to not buy the bambino rather than giving reasons to buy the symphony. Maybe I should just buy both


----------



## AxlxA

Did you decide on which one to get yet? I was looking briefly into these two watches 2-3 weeks ago... and what sold me on the final decision is the price:

Orient ER27002B Mens Symphony Black Dial Date Watch with 30ml Watch Cleaning Kit

I bought this one with a 10% discount(find code on the net) and with that price (~$80USD)... it was an easy decision. I wore it to a conference and had a few compliments from colleagues on it. The flat surface is actually very nice imho. The rose gold is much better looking in person than I thought it would. I was hoping for a black or a ss with black face but this rose gold looks pretty amazing.

Hope you decide on one... if not, buy both =p

Borrowed from the internet


----------



## SpartyOn

Both are fantastic pieces. Personally I would go with the symphony , Im not really a fan of the domed crystal on the Bambino.


----------



## ozlone

I think I'd go with the bambino—just like the aesthetic a little more imo. Not sure how the domed glass shows up in real life as I have (yet) to meet the bambino in person...


----------



## tankbustaz

one thing for sure, bambino has slight better quality than symphony


----------



## ViperGuy

Bambino!









Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## dainese

I've owned both and the bambino does exude a bit more quality. I somehow kept the symphony though. I could not get used to the dome but I reckon i could appreciate the vintage feel a bit better now.

The symphony is also really handsome, is thicker and wears bigger. I believe the symphony rotor is also louder.

Some images for your perusal:


----------



## cabfrank

The white Bambino is a beautiful watch!


----------



## Ed.YANG

I'm so all over the BAMBINO​


----------



## hidden830726

Get both, but like the minority, i owned the Symphony


----------



## dimman

Does anyone have a new style version of either? Thoughts on them?


----------



## dainese

Dimman said:


> Does anyone have a new style version of either? Thoughts on them?


Seen it in pictures. Looks quite different. More cluttered and unnecessarily too. Still interesting though.

Sent from my GT-p6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## dimman

dainese said:


> Seen it in pictures. Looks quite different. More cluttered and unnecessarily too. Still interesting though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-p6800 using Tapatalk


The Bambino with the roman numerals is interesting, but they don't have a colour scheme I like (would like blue hands on white, rather than cream, dial). But I have a feeling that it will be different in person.

The Symphony with the grey textured dial and arabic numerals is what is currently catching my eye. Haven't seen good pics or vid yet, though.


----------



## cabfrank

I think the original Bambino is near perfect, and I don't like the Roman Numeral version as much.


----------



## Simone Martini

Looks very nice!


----------



## StripeyNATO

I've got to say that I think that the new bambino is a bizarre, cluttered train-wreck compared with the beauty and simplicity of the original design.


----------



## cabfrank

I like the original much better as well.


----------



## fluppyboy

StripeyNATO said:


> I've got to say that I think that the new bambino is a bizarre, cluttered train-wreck compared with the beauty and simplicity of the original design.


That is the most apt description of the new design that I've heard so far!


----------



## Sigfortunata

So got to agree with this POV, I want a Bambino and I will get the old style SH , I love the retro styling of the original which has been lost on the busy untidy face of the new one, only good thing is the face colour!


----------

